# What's your preferred poop scooping device?



## bocephus (Aug 30, 2012)

I spot clean a straw covered dirt floor every 2-3 weeks. Right now I use a flat metal snow shovel. The snow shovel seems to work best if I want to get all the way down to the dirt. I've been eyeing the plastic stall forks at the various feed stores but the teeth spacing on those don't look very effective for dealing with the pellets sheep make. Looking online I do see a "fine tine" scoop with 3/8" spacing so that might work.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 30, 2012)

When my sheep were in a dry lot, I did use a 9-toothed pitchfork to fluff up straw to put in the mud (usually just around the waterer and in the ram's pen). However I never did pick up their poop, so I can't really help you there.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 30, 2012)

http://www.epinions.com/review/True...ene_Leaf_Rake_Polyp/content_508793884292?sb=1
http://www.truevalue.com/product/Kids-Floral-Polyethylene-Leaf-Rake/16700.uts

with this shovel: http://www.tractorsupply.com/groundwork-reg-western-pattern-d-handle-aluminum-scoop-46-in--4410778

This is the best rake ever to rake up the berries. Have been using them for years. The spacing between the tines is just right.


----------



## secuono (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a broken hay fork I use to just shove out the dropped hay and poo out over the edge and grass grows over it...Takes 5min to clean both sides of the barn.


----------



## Hillsvale (Aug 30, 2012)

My Simon...


----------

